# What's Up with IBE?



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2005)

In the past I've received great service from these guys.  Not now.  I ordered tamoxifen last Wednesday morning, and they promptly billed my CC the same day. They normally send you an email when your order ships.

Their voice mailbox had been full for a few days, but I was finally able to leave a msg inquiring about status, which they have not responded to.  They haven't responded to two separate emails either spaced 3 days apart.  Seems fishy especially after hearing of CNW's legal woes.

Anyone else having this problem?  If I receive it and everything is ok, I'll be sure to update this post.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2005)

They got wiped out by Katrina. He lost his house I believe and had to relocate the business to another town. Probably just slow, but he is still in business. Be patient.
Try AG-guys also!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 13, 2005)

Thats horrible to hear. It was a great business hope it gets all straightened out


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2005)

Big duh on my part!  They did email me back last night. They have relocated and are getting caught up with orders.

Their dilemma is fully documented on the website, I just didn't see it...


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2005)

What happened with CNW?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Feds

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53232


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2005)

UPDATE.  I ordered on 9/5 and here on 9/24, I still have nothing.  They told me on 9/13 that it would ship on 9/14.  I was on vacation and came back fully expecting a package, at the very least an email.   I emailed them two days ago and haven't heard a word.  I ordered tamoxifen because as strange as it may seem, I started exhibiting some gyno symptoms 9 MONTHS after my last cycle.  Thanks a fucking lot IBE.  Thankfully it seems to have subsided on its own.

All I can say concerning IBE is buyer beware. 5 thumbs down.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2005)

I know IBE was cheap and will be missed. However, I didn't like the $9 shipping charge for something that cost them $3.85 to ship.  www.ag-guys.com has the best quality oral solutions I have tried. When it comes to some things, you have to stick with who you can trust for quality.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2005)

It's official.  IBE has decided to turn lowlife scumbags  .  Should I dispute the charges on my CC, or just cut my losses?  Not sure what the implications would be if I challenge charges on a borderline illegal item....


----------



## ZECH (Sep 27, 2005)

I guess getting wiped out by the hurricane was more than he could stand but they should have made good on all orders or either say they couldn't.
www.ag-guys.com does have the best quality there is and J is a great guy. I will absolutely stand behind him.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Should I dispute the charges on my CC, or just cut my losses?  Not sure what the implications would be if I challenge charges on a borderline illegal item....



you could just state that you did not authorize the charge.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 28, 2005)

i have sent 3 emails to IBE over the past couple of days after making an order to ask if i can amend it, still no reply


----------



## ZECH (Sep 28, 2005)

FYI, for what it's worth..............


09-26-2005, 02:05 PM    #1  
IBE 
Join Date: Feb 2005
Age: 30
Posts: 251
Time on board: 2 Days 7 H 49 Min 2 S
Average time: 15 S

 Update from IBE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I truly apologize for the extended lack of communications, we have been through a difficult adjustment period even after resuming operations due to our key customer representative staying behind and having such a short staff here in FL now. We have posted some updates on IBE forums and will do the same today. We would never intentionally ignore the members here.....this has always been a great community. 
We are up and running currently but not at our full capacity because of our temporary relocation, lack of designated customer service lines and limited manpower to answer all PMs and emails timely. Again, if everyone can be patient, we are addressing issues as quickly as possible and now that most outstanding orders have gone out or are going out later today....we will have more staff to pick up the slack on PMs and emails. 
One major unexpected occurrence when we did resume our operations at our newer location was the delivery products/supplies we had on order prior to the storm. They were not delivered and we were told by the courier that it would be a simple delivery change to reroute the parcels. Well we are just now receiving a few of these parcels at the end of last week and received some more today. We have even had to make a few trips back to LA on the weekend to pick up reinforcement supplies for monday delivery, so we are trying our best to make sure that everyones orders go out complete. Regardless of our efforts we have had a few short backorder periods on product during this last 2 weeks.

All original partial ship items should have had a notice in the box to inform everyone of this backorder situation, but some may have overlooked the notice or a staff member may have failed to put it in with the order. We knew we would have trouble emailing everyone in enough time about the backorder so we decided to send notices. 
We were backordered on clomiphene until thursday of last week. All orders went out and should be delivered today and tomorrow. We were backordered on tadilafil until friday, but all those orders shipped on saturday. We currently have a number of tamoxifen orders to ship today, but the backorder did not occur until tuesday of last week, so all of the most recent orders of tamoxifen were already shipped. A small number of sildenafil orders were also backordered last tuesday or wednesday and are also shipping today.
We would like to offer our customers effected by the delays some compensation for their troubles by offering a free product on their next order with us. I will be adjusting the new cart asap to include a comments section to make note of this offer. We also did promise a big sale after getting caught up which we still have intentions of doing, but not until we are confident that products/supplies are delivering smoothly to our area.
The good news is that we are looking to return to our home and warehouse in 1-2 weeks and at that point it will be back to business as usual. We are still here, we are not turning scammer, or trying to take anyone's money. We have been through our biggest trials as a company but we have managed to come out of the devastation with IBE still standing. We were the more fortunate of our friends and neighboring Louisiana businesses and we appreciate how supportive everyone has been and we understand the frustrations of lack of communications due to our situation. It is the same kind of frustrations that we are expereincing everyday trying to reach family, friends, landlords, vendors, etc and especially our frustrations of eagerly wanting to return home and provide the kind of service to our customers that IBE is known for. All we ask is that everyone please see how hard we are working to keep IBE going.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2005)

I saw that today on AM.  Still not buying it.

"We currently have a number of tamoxifen orders to ship today, but the backorder did not occur until tuesday of last week, so all of the most *recent orders* of tamoxifen were already shipped"

I placed my tamoxifen order over 3 weeks ago on the 5th... Plus he said they were shipping the current orders.  That post was 2 days ago, and I still have no tracking.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2005)

I finally received my package today Sunday 10/2.  They overnighted it Express mail, so I would have to say they made good.... Even though I think they could have handled it better, that of course is not knowing exactly what they are going thru.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 2, 2005)

that is great news JD. It sucks to get shafted out of money. Glad to hear you got the product and they are starting to get back up and going.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 3, 2005)

i've still heard no reply, just that they've changed their email address and that my old emails have been forwarded to them and they will be in touch shortly, but this was like nearly 2 weeks back!


----------

